# beware-blue tits



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

hi all, noticed in the last few days that a pair of blue tits seemed to be taking an unusual amount of interest in our rv particularly around the exhaust outlets from the suburban central heating furnace. after observing them for a while it appeared that they were going to make a nest in the furnace. presumably the two nice circular exhausts with the chrome cover just allowing them to enter was absolutely ideal as a nest site. i've covered the exhausts with tape and they've flown. didn't fancy the idea of roast blue tit first time i put the heating on. while i was looking at this i decided to clean all the furnace area which can be accessed when the outside cover is removed and the chrome exhaust cover is removed and this i've done. the chrome cover is screwed onto the outside cover but is also sealed with what i would describe as a rubber putty and this appears to be used in various places around the rv. is this a proprietry item that can be bought locally or is it a specialist item and if so where can it be bought, thanks in anticipation and cheers, derek


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like the 'putty' you speak of could well be mastic. You can obtain mastic in the form of a ribbon (various widths are available) costs about £6 from your local caravan accessory shop. It is very easy to use - cut off the length you want, peel off the special non-stick paper and 'hey presto' jobs a goodun - and does not create a mess like the tubed mastic.

Just make sure you place it in the correct place first time.

Pleased you sorted out your blue tit problem in time.

Texas


----------

